

Tcl's Google Summer of Code: Students Apply Here - jemptymethod
http://groups.google.com/group/comp.lang.tcl/browse_thread/thread/d144a311ca66de2f

======
jemptymethod
Direct link (instead of link to groups.google.com):
<http://socghop.appspot.com/gsoc/org/google/gsoc2011/tcltk>

------
jemptymethod
All project ideas are here: <http://wiki.tcl.tk/26127>

My project idea, an epub reader supporting Javascript widgets is here:
<http://wiki.tcl.tk/28062>

